# Fasting lipids, fasting glucose, ECG



## Maxadia (24 Apr 2012)

First of all, love the subtitle of this forum: "....and cough". Lol

I did my CFAT, Medical, and interview today. All went well except that my vision needs to be properly assessed (supposedly a long way from keeping me out), plus another medical forum. 

A Google search only pulls up one thread for the "fasting glucose" test, administered along with the fasting lipids and an ECG. I was told that Ottawa now requires this of all potential recruits 40-50 years old. 

Is this a new thing?


----------



## my72jeep (24 Apr 2012)

I do it every two years as part of my biannual physical. been thay way for the last 5 so 10 years.


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> First of all, love the subtitle of this forum: "....and cough". Lol
> 
> I did my CFAT, Medical, and interview today. All went well except that my vision needs to be properly assessed (supposedly a long way from keeping me out), plus another medical forum.
> 
> ...



No...when I was doing recruit medicals, I seem to recall anyone over 35 needed them - because that's when they are first done during the routine periodic health assessments (every 5 years until 40) on non-aircrew/divers/submariners...aircre/divers and submariners get a full medical every 2 years with labs, etc.  Anyone over 40 gets one every 2 years with labs as well.

MM


----------



## Maxadia (24 Apr 2012)

Would it be a good idea to sticky this thread then?  I now have to go ahead and schedule these before proceeding with anything else.  If I had known that anyone between 40-50, as it says on the form, was required to have these done within the past year, I would have had them completed now.

Instead, it just lengthens the process.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (26 Apr 2012)

Speaking from my experience, when I had my medical, I had to get fasting blood glucose, fasting lipids, and an ECG done. I was given a form to submit with the lab work. It listed specific labs that I could have this done at, I couldn't have it done at the lab in my home town, and had to travel an hour away to have it done. I speculate that if you go ahead and have these tests done in advance, it will just have to be repeated again by one of their "approved" facilities.


----------



## 2010newbie (26 Apr 2012)

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> I speculate that if you go ahead and have these tests done in advance, it will just have to be repeated again by one of their "approved" facilities.



I had mine done by my family doctor in the US that was definitely not on any approved list and I faxed the results to the CFRC in Toronto. They were also results from tests I had prior to submitting my application. It just so happened I had a physical a couple weeks before so I used those results instead of getting new ones. 

The only issue I had was at the Aircrew Medical at DRDC. When the Doctor was reviewing my file after all the tests she looked at me and was wondering why I was still standing. She didn't realize the results were in a different form of measure than she was used to.


----------



## Maxadia (26 Apr 2012)

I was given the forms and told that it was up to me to have the tests done.  If they have been done in the past year, just go see the doctor, have them fill out the forms and mail copies of those results to us.

No approved doctor, facility, or location.  And seeing as there is not a fulltime medical staffer on in Calgary (1.5 hours from here as it is, the guy was coming down from Edmonton every two weeks), it only delays it even further.

Definitely not an efficient method or process.


----------



## RDY2SRV12 (26 Apr 2012)

1) Can someone confirm that these tests are required, (during the application process), and that I can have them done at my regular lab? 

2) I am 36 thus it appears likely that I will need these tests, therefore I have booked an appointment with my family doctor to have this done in advance of the medical. Am I wasting my time or being proactive?

I have also requested a release of medical record so that I may accurately account for my medical history and CMA.

Regards,


----------



## Maxadia (26 Apr 2012)

This is only what I was told by the member doing MY medical, so yes, it would be nice to know for sure if these are necessary.  It would save a lot of time - either way.

However, I was told that at my age I should probably have them done anyway, just to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> This is only what I was told by the member doing MY medical, so yes, it would be nice to know for sure if these are necessary.  It would save a lot of time - either way.
> 
> However, I was told that at my age I should probably have them done anyway, just to make sure everything is okay.



If you were told when they did YOUR medical that those tests were necessary, then yes they are necessary.  One of the reasons we wait until after is because (1) you might not make it as far as the medical anyway and (2) there are many things that come up in either the part 1 of the medical or that come out in the interview portion that would have the Med Tech/PA/Doc just say that they're not proceeding simply based on your past or ongoing medical history.  I had a person that was trucked in from some little town in the middle of nowhere once where I took one look at his part 1 and said I wasn't going to carry on, simply because he did not have 2 functioning eyes.  I've seen others turned off before we even got going for any number of chronic medical issues.  

MM


----------



## Maxadia (27 Apr 2012)

Thanks. That's a good, sensible reason.


----------



## Jesse1992 (14 Oct 2015)

Hey I am in the application process to the Canadian Armed Forces. I applied for ACISS, army communications and information systems specialist. I have my medical coming up very soon. I was wondering... Do I need to fast for 10 or 12 hours before the exam? I'm asking this because whenever I got a blood or urine test from doctors they've always asked me to fast beforehand. However, the recruiter said nothing about fasting before my medical. I searched the forums as well and couldn't find anything about fasting before the medical exam.


----------



## Jesse1992 (14 Oct 2015)

See I'm a little confused. Does that thread mean that only people over the age of 35 need to fast before the medical exam?


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Oct 2015)

Jesse1992 said:
			
		

> See I'm a little confused. Does that thread mean that only people over the age of 35 need to fast before the medical exam?



I didn't need to do blood work on a medical until I was 30, and even then, the MO questioned why the medic doing my Part 1 asked for it. If they didn't tell you when they booked your medical, you don't require it.


----------



## Jesse1992 (15 Oct 2015)

OK yea makes sense. I guess they tell you what you need to do, like every other part of the application process. They would have probably included instructions to fast in the email if I have to fast.


----------

